# A Stormy Fun Match!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Only dog people would have braved the worst weather of a pretty bad summer weather wise for a fun match in the fly infested boonies of Eastern Ontario! At least 4 storms blew through during the morning, sending us all to an old shed for cover. 
In between the storms, we did have FUN!
There were two rings set up, one for rally and one for obedience. Casey and I entered rally excellent and open in obedience (for the first time!). I think that he is one of those dogs that love to compete in the rain, because he has never been so focused outside before. He did very well in rally (yes! we are in a trial next week!) and I was very impressed with him in open. The only exercise he blew was the broad jump--a dog had peed right where you had to set up, and he became a little distracted by the wonderful aroma and came to me rather than jump when I called. The second time round he was fine.
I was so proud of him in the long sits and downs--soaking wet, eyes never leaving the shed where he saw me vanish! :
As a relative newby to dog sports, I am having a blast! I never would have thought three years ago that I'd spend a Saturday morning running with a dog in the pouring rain!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh, so there WAS joy in Mudville, lololol!!! 
Sounds like a great time was had by both of you. 
BTW, I just love his name and the poem always runs through my mind when I see your posts


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great time! I'd love to get myself out to one of the dog shows sometime but my summers are always so busy. Maybe in a couple years from now!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

moverking said:


> Ahhh, so there WAS joy in Mudville, lololol!!!
> Sounds like a great time was had by both of you.
> BTW, I just love his name and the poem always runs through my mind when I see your posts


It was my husband's contribution to our "empty nest" puppy! I thought at first that "Casey" was too ordinary a name, but he has made it his own and it suits him to a T. I wish that I had discovered this dog obedience thing years ago (I had another golden that would have LOVED it!!), but had no time between soccer practices and hockey games when the kids were home. The Mighty is benefiting from being an "only child"!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhh...the dog sport bug has bitten you! And let me tell you that's a good thing! =] I've been doing this for like 5 years now and I'm learning new things everyday...and to NOT get mad at my dog. LOL. I'm glad you're having fun with Casey! Sounds like a fun, fun match...lol.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great time and like you both did a great job! Be sure to try a few more dog sports...they're ALL addictive!!!


----------

